# Clarification of the Type A V/Haiyan/Haiyan-Memory Cubes



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, I think some cubers are confused of the release of the Haiyan/Haiyan Memory Cubes.
Here's a clarification.

Type A V - Normal as it is. Nothing different, the ones that are in all the stores (CubeforYou, Popbuying, etc).
Haiyan Cube - I believe it is released in some websites like Popbuying.com. This a new cube created by Haiyan himself. Here are two links : Black l White
Haiyan- Memory Cube - A *Type A V* that Haiyan himself has modded (by sanding or polishing the corner's internal edges. This is a normal Type A V! Haiyan sells it for $25 dollars on his website which is http://cubehaiyan.com.
A review of this has come out very recently (I think Chester Lian won it at a competition) here's the link : Haiyan - Memory Cube

Well, that's all of the clarification I think is needed. 
Happy Cubing <><.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 10, 2010)

How much research did you do before posting this "accurate" info?


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> How much research did you do before posting this "accurate" info?



I read Haiyan's post's and the comments. I also watched the video of the guy reviewing the Haiyan Memory. Did I write something incorrect?


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you have a link to the Type A V cube on popbuying? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## blah (Feb 10, 2010)

So I'm just "the guy" huh?


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 10, 2010)

The ones on popbuying are Haiyan Memory's


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

blah said:


> So I'm just "the guy" huh?


Sorry, I didn't know your name. I'll edit it if you tell me your name. (sorry I sound demanding).


YuTubeCuber said:


> Do you have a link to the Type A V cube on popbuying? I can't seem to find it.


Check this out. It's SaberSlash49's Popbuying Puzzle List. There are both Type A V Blacks and Whites. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18103


Sherwood said:


> The ones on popbuying are Haiyan Memory's



Are you sure? Because Haiyan Memory is hand modded by Haiyan himself. He sells it for $25 dollars a cube. On Popbuying, it's only $11.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 10, 2010)

blah said:


> So I'm just "the guy" huh?



emphasis on THE


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 10, 2010)

> Are you sure? Because Haiyan Memory is hand modded by Haiyan himself. He sells it for $25 dollars a cube. On Popbuying, it's only $11.



Hmm.. maybe your right. I would think that the real Haiyans were more expensive but whatever. 



Thank you for your order.

But we can only ship the Haiyan cube to you until 2010 02 22 because of the Chinese new year.

Order Haiyan cube from Haiyan Zhuang and from popbuying are the same.Because popbuying is order from Mr.Zhuang ,they are the same.All geuine Haiyan cube.


Does that say that POPbuying has the same as Haiyan?


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> > Are you sure? Because Haiyan Memory is hand modded by Haiyan himself. He sells it for $25 dollars a cube. On Popbuying, it's only $11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it means Popbuying can't ship it until the end of the Chinese new year. Popbuying gets their Haiyan cubes from Haiyan, so it's the same thing. Ordering from Haiyan = Ordering from Popbuying. So, they are both the same cubes. (both the new Haiyans, with the cool corners, etc).


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Feb 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Ok, I think some cubers are confused of the release of the Haiyan/Haiyan Memory Cubes.
> Here's a clarification.
> 
> Type A V - Normal as it is. Nothing different, the ones that are in all the stores (CubeforYou, Popbuying, etc).
> ...




Yes ,you said it. It normally cost 1 hour to polish only one cube. So I have to sale 25$. But others can buy Type A V or Haiyan's cube V and polish it yourself. But I think normally it difficult for others to polish a cube like me. and like my felling.Actrually The factory and me do not like the name Type A.We will release a offical name later.But Haiyan and Haiyan's cube - memory will never change name. The new version of Type A V will release according to my polish method, then the new version will called Haiyan's cube - memory .


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 10, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I think some cubers are confused of the release of the Haiyan/Haiyan Memory Cubes.
> ...


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, Haiyan how do you polish your cubes?


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 10, 2010)

In China we all will polish Type A V to make it quicker. The unpolished A V is not so good. Maybe Haiyan-memory will be better. Two months later, the new vision of A V (according to Haiyan's opinions)will be sold. This is really a good news because polishing A V is so painful!haha

p.s. 不知道haiyan-memory 的中文名叫什么，新版甲五，还是海燕版甲五。


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Yes, Haiyan how do you polish your cubes?



Lots of people have been asking that -.- By polish, he means that he rounded the corners.

He also lubed and adjusted the tension.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> He also lubed, adjusted the tension, and other shtuff....



Now I'm curious about the _"other stuff"_.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > He also lubed, adjusted the tension, and other shtuff....
> ...



Don't quite remember the post where all the things were detailed... I'll look for it and edit my post to replace the "shtuff" for you if I find it.

EDIT: Blah made a vid about this.






He said lubed, tuned, and everything... what that everything is, I don't know.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Sorry, I didn't know your name. I'll edit it if you tell me your name. (sorry I sound demanding).



his name is LESTER CHAN.


----------



## metal_cuber (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't tell if your kidding with the Lester but I thought it was Harris chan?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 10, 2010)

metal_cuber said:


> I can't tell if your kidding with the Lester but I thought it was Harris chan?



lololol

Chester Lian
^^


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 11, 2010)

Haiyan and many of Chinese cubers will 打磨 cubes. This word 打磨 is difficult to translate. It means using sand papers or knives to make the edges of a cube more rounder and smoother. Sometimes we translate this word into "polish", but it is not correct because "polish" means making something shiny or smooth.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 11, 2010)

Splendidrex: In English that's simply called "sanding".


----------



## rookie (Feb 11, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Haiyan- Memory Cube - A *Type A V* that *Haiyan himself has modded* (by sanding or polishing the corner's internal edges. *This is a normal Type A V!* Haiyan sells it for $25 dollars on his website which is http://cubehaiyan.com.


the fact that you say that the haiyan cube is a "a type v that haiyan himself modded" and then you go on to say that its a "a normal type a v" confuses the hell out of me. it's clearly not just a normal type a v, it's a modded type a v. i would suggest removing the phrase "this is a normal type a v!" because you have already mentioned that it's a type a v that "haiyan himself modded."


----------



## splendidrex (Feb 12, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Splendidrex: In English that's simply called "sanding".



thanks
但我们说打磨的时候，有时候也包括润滑和调试等等环节呵呵。我看到老瓦用了polish一词，感觉不妥。


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2010)

splendidrex said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Splendidrex: In English that's simply called "sanding".
> ...



it doesn't really matter that much. the meaning can't be completely off just because of a minor word choice mistake.


----------



## riffz (Feb 13, 2010)

rookie said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyan- Memory Cube - A *Type A V* that *Haiyan himself has modded* (by sanding or polishing the corner's internal edges. *This is a normal Type A V!* Haiyan sells it for $25 dollars on his website which is http://cubehaiyan.com.
> ...



I would suggest not being a nitpicker because anyone with half a brain could understand what he meant. Besides, it clarifies that it isnt a hand-modded Haiyan Cube.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 14, 2010)

Will Haiyan-Memory cube improves my memorization?


----------



## Kxg (Feb 14, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Will Haiyan-Memory cube improves my memorization?



They will memorize for you.


----------



## Ando (Feb 14, 2010)

the haiyan cube looks great  is there any review about that cube?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2010)

I've sent haiyan the money for it, on his site, and I'll hopefully receive it soon.

Once I get it I'll review it.
I happen to have experience with many cubes.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 14, 2010)

Ando said:


> the haiyan cube looks great  is there any review about that cube?



Ando, don't be a noob. Link review ada di postingan pertama di halaman pertama, apa nggak liat?


----------



## Ando (Feb 14, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Ando said:
> 
> 
> > the haiyan cube looks great  is there any review about that cube?
> ...



haiyan-memory cube and haiyan cube are different cubes mas chuck cmiiw


----------



## Chuck (Feb 14, 2010)

Ando said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Ando said:
> ...



Haiyan cube itu sekedar nama baru dari tipe A, WhiteLynx punya video review tipe AI-V.


----------



## Ando (Feb 14, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Ando said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck said:
> ...



haiyan cube bukannya punya jenis baru lagi?
haiyan cube: http://cubehaiyan.com/syssite/home/shop/1/pictures/newsimg/1265645024.jpg
diy type a-V: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2543/3826890604_5bfbd5e958.jpg


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, haiyan cube and the haiyan memory cube are different cubes. Haiyan memory = Type A-V but modded by Haiyan Zhuang. Haiyan cube = new cube designed by Haiyan Zhuang.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 14, 2010)

I think this is why the thread was posted...


----------



## Chuck (Feb 14, 2010)

Ando said:


> haiyan cube bukannya punya jenis baru lagi?
> haiyan cube: http://cubehaiyan.com/syssite/home/shop/1/pictures/newsimg/1265645024.jpg
> diy type a-V: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2543/3826890604_5bfbd5e958.jpg



I didn't know that.. I guess I'm the noob.


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 14, 2010)

metal_cuber said:


> I can't tell if your kidding with the Lester but I thought it was Harris chan?



There's a link to his WCA profile under his avatar... koreancuber, if you want to find out some one's name, you should look there.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 14, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> metal_cuber said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell if your kidding with the Lester but I thought it was Harris chan?
> ...



Fixed. (sorry)


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Feb 17, 2010)

Haiyan-memory has been sold 25$ in Haiyan website. But you were able to see 20$ by addig to cart it or login.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 18, 2010)

Son Jeong Sang said:


> Haiyan-memory has been sold 25$ in Haiyan website. But you were able to see 20$ by addig to cart it or login.



I just checked it (sorry for the late response) but it seems fine on my computer.


----------

